# Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?



## Arn (6. November 2011)

*Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Hallo Ich hab da ma ne Frage: 

In den Videos:

5 GHz Project: CPU Cooling With Liquid Nitrogen - YouTube
und
AMD Phenom II Shatters 7GHz | Dragon Technology at Light Speed - YouTube

sieht man wie mit Stickstoff bzw. später mit Helium gekühlt wird. Hier meine frage: Woher bekommt man Stickstoff und Helium in humanen Mengen (Keinen Mannshohen Behälter im 4 stelligen Bereich) und was muss man beachten wenn man mit Helium kühlt ? kann man die traditionellen Tube-kühler aus dem Dice und Stickstoff bereich benutzen oder muss man auf andere Sachen achten?

Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen danke schön.


----------



## Charcharias (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*

flüssiges helium wirste denke ich nicht in humanen mengen zu humanen preisen bekommen da gasförmiges helium schon nicht gerade billig ist und wenn man dann noch bedenkt wie viel ernegie notwendig ist um das flüssig zu bekommen

nach flüssigem stickstoff würd ich mal bei gashändlern in deiner nähe fragen oder evtl auch an ner uni wenn sowas grad in der nähe ist


----------



## der8auer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*

Flüssiges Helium wird normalerweise an Privatpersonen gar nicht so verkauft. Die Behälter sind extrem teuer wegen des Ultrahochvakuums und werden dementsprechend auch nicht einfach so verliehen. 
Den aktuellen Literpreis kenne ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aber du kannst locker vom 10-fachen oder mehr im Vergleich zu LN2 ausgehen.

Flüssigstickstoff ist kein Problem. Das bekommst du bei vielen Lieferanten in ganz Deutschland. Literpreise schwanken meist zwischen 1-5€ pro Liter. Hinzu kommt noch die Leihgebühr für den Dewar.


----------



## Arn (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*

Vielen Dank

Genieal ich wollt zuerst mit Trocken-eis bauen aber ich glaub ich frag ma bei mir in der umgebung nach stickstoff ich wohne in bochum und das ist da sehr praktisch weil sie in der hiesigen uni nen schülerlabor haben die stickstoff da verwenden ob ich da was kriege is die andere Frage aber wahrscheinlich kann ich mit dem projekt erst nächstes jahr anfangen weil ich mit meinem schüler bueget dieses jahr nich mehr viel machen kann aber wie gesagt 

*DANKE*


----------



## Icke&Er (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt noch die Leihgebühr für den Dewar.


 
Leider liegt auch genau hier der Hund begraben. Die meisten Firmen verleihen erst garkeine Dewars, was ich erst schmerzlich feststellen musste 
Wie der8auer schon gesagt hat sind die nämlich sau teuer.

MFG


----------



## Arn (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Leider liegt auch genau hier der Hund begraben. Die meisten Firmen verleihen erst garkeine Dewars, was ich erst schmerzlich feststellen musste


 
wenn bzw falls ich einen laden finde poste ich die Adresse.


----------



## FX_GTX (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*

LHe bring dir nur etwas bei AMD CPU's der Reihe Phenom II und FX-Series, die CPU's von Intel haben alle einen Coldbug.


----------



## Icke&Er (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*



FX_GTX schrieb:


> LHe bring dir nur etwas bei AMD CPU's der Reihe Phenom II und FX-Series, die CPU's von Intel haben alle einen Coldbug.


 
Jede CPU hat irgendwann einen Cold-Bug. Die angesprochenen AMD-CPUs lassen sich nur besser übertakten je kälter es ist. Nicht alle Intel-CPUs mögen keine kält z.B. Celerons 352 mögen es auch kalt. 

MFG


----------



## Arn (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*

wie wird der cold-bug verursacht eigentlich müsste es doch wie mit jedem Schaltkreis laufen:
-273 und dann wirds zum Supraleiter
oder nicht ? aber danke  für die Warnung ich komm aber wahrscheinlich eh nicht an Helium. aber wenn einer nen händler in Deutschland weis der Stickstoff oder was vergleichbares mit Behälter verleiht, kann er/oder sie mir bitte nen link posten 

Danke


----------



## der8auer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*

Was du deutschlandweit findest ist AirLiquide und die Linde AG. Verleihen auch Behälter aber sind relativ teuer.


----------



## Arn (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Was du deutschlandweit findest ist AirLiquide und die Linde AG. Verleihen auch Behälter aber sind relativ teuer.


 
bei denen war ich sogar mal auf der Seite. als keine preise dran standen bin ich gleich skeptisch geworden. Danke ich nehme trocken eis damit kommt man sicher auch an gute Ergebnisse und kommt nicht in den kälte bug Radius


----------



## der8auer (6. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*

Als Neuling in diesem Bereich solltest du dich sowieso erst mal richtig mit der ganzen Thematik befassen und dich einlesen. Gibt auch hier im Forum ein gutes HowTo dafür.

Ohne gute Vorbereitung wird es nichts und dann ist man nur enttäuscht. Gab es schon oft genug.


----------



## Falk (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*

Und: man kann sich mit flüssigem LN² auch wehtun, wenn man damit unaufmerksam ist oder irgendwelchen Mist baut...


----------



## Arn (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*

ok ich werd mich einlesen und danke für die Tipps

ich hab noch ne Vermutung:
Vielleicht Entsteht der cold bug bei den Intel Prozessoren durch den Grafik Cache. der Pentium 4 hat keinen der Celeron auch nicht und die AMD Prozessoren sowieso nicht vielleicht liegt es ja daran ich würde das gerne weiter untersuchen weis da jemand genaue werte  also welche Prozessoren und ab welcher Temperatur ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## theLamer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*



Arn schrieb:


> wie wird der cold-bug verursacht eigentlich müsste es doch wie mit jedem Schaltkreis laufen:
> -273 und dann wirds zum Supraleiter
> oder  nicht ? aber danke  für die Warnung ich komm aber wahrscheinlich eh  nicht an Helium. aber wenn einer nen händler in Deutschland weis der  Stickstoff oder was vergleichbares mit Behälter verleiht, kann er/oder  sie mir bitte nen link posten
> Danke


Abgesehen davon, dass Helium flüssig nur -268°C hat, kühlt das Gas den Pot, der auch gekühlt werden muss und zudem auf einer CPU mit extrem hoher Verlustleistungsdichte sitzt. Ich glaube beim ersten Kühlversuch von AMD in Las Vegas mit LHe war die Temperatur am Potboden bei ausgeschaltetem System -230°C (als sie getestet haben, ob das System noch bootet). Viel weniger geht wohl auch nicht.

Silizium ist allerdings ein Halbleiter und die sind weniger leitfähig je kälter es ist. (Auch bei dotiertem Silizium steigt der Widerstand mit abnehmender Temperatur). Das mit Supraleitung kann man also getrost vergessen. Halbleiter sind beim absoluten Nullpunkt Isolatoren.




> ich hab noch ne Vermutung:
> Vielleicht Entsteht der cold bug bei den Intel Prozessoren durch den  Grafik Cache. der Pentium 4 hat keinen der Celeron auch nicht und die  AMD Prozessoren sowieso nicht vielleicht liegt es ja daran ich würde das  gerne weiter untersuchen weis da jemand genaue werte  also welche  Prozessoren und ab welcher Temperatur ?


Nö das hängt sicherlich nicht damit zusammen. Wenn man z.B. X58  mit LN2 bencht, kann man den Coldbug durch manche Spannungen entweder herabsetzen oder ganz ausschalten. So z.B. beim i7 920 den ich gebencht habe oder bei einem Gulftown ES Q3QP (?) der bei richtigen Einstellungen von VTT und PLL Voltage (weniger als Standard!) keinen CB mehr hatte. 
Integrierter Grafikchip ist eventuell auch Einflussgröße, bei weitem aber nicht einzige. Die konkreten Gründe werden wohl nur die Entwicklungsingeniure wissen. Da spielt einfach zu viel mit rein.

Thema Bezugsquellen: Ich bestell entweder bei Linde (Sehr teuer, 1,80€) oder füll an der Universität in eigene Dewars ab (saubillig 45ct/l). Allerdings hab ich selber kein Auto, brauch also immer wen, der kutschiert^^


----------



## Arn (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Thema Bezugsquellen: Ich bestell entweder bei Linde (Sehr teuer, 1,80€) oder füll an der Universität in eigene Dewars ab (saubillig 45ct/l). Allerdings hab ich selber kein Auto, brauch also immer wen, der kutschiert^^


 
erst mal danke 
ich hab da noch ne frage woher hast du deine Dewars und wie teuer waren die ?


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Thema Bezugsquellen: Ich bestell entweder bei Linde (Sehr teuer, 1,80€) oder füll an der Universität in eigene Dewars ab (saubillig 45ct/l). Allerdings hab ich selber kein Auto, brauch also immer wen, der kutschiert^^



Der Preis ist natürlich echt genial  Da wäre ich jeden Tag an der Uni


----------



## theLamer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Jeden Tag in der Uni? Du Streber 
Spaß, komm einfach mal mit dem Auto zu mir, dann benchen wir mal zusammen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*



Arn schrieb:


> wie wird der cold-bug verursacht eigentlich müsste es doch wie mit jedem Schaltkreis laufen:
> -273 und dann wirds zum Supraleiter



Die Leitfähigkeit von (Silizium)halbleitern sinkt mit der Temperatur (genau das ist ja das Problem)




Arn schrieb:


> ich hab noch ne Vermutung:
> Vielleicht Entsteht der cold bug bei den Intel Prozessoren durch den Grafik Cache. der Pentium 4 hat keinen der Celeron auch nicht und die AMD Prozessoren sowieso nicht vielleicht liegt es ja daran ich würde das gerne weiter untersuchen weis da jemand genaue werte  also welche Prozessoren und ab welcher Temperatur ?


 
Die CB-Temperatur hängt meines Wissens nach primär vom Fertigungsverfahren ab, aber definitiv nicht pauschal von verbauten Einheiten - ganz abgesehen davon, dass Intel-CPUs (ausgenommen ggf. Atom) keinen Grafikcache haben. Was iirc passiert, ist einfach folgendes: Mit sinkender Temperatur nimmt die Mobilität der Ladungsträger und die Leitfähigkeit des Halbleitermaterials allgemein ab. Irgendwann erreicht man einen Punkt, an dem ein Teil des Chips gar nicht mehr arbeitet -> Absturz. Die Architektur hat nur in so fern einen Einfluss, als dass unterschiedlich stark genutzte CPU-Bereiche unterschiedlich stark abkühlen. Caches wären da ein potentieller Kandidat, weil sie kaum Energie umsetzen, und ein Celeron mit fast-ohne-Cache hat ggf. weniger Probleme, weil er die geringere Menge wichtigen Materials gleichmäßiger aufheizt.
Deswegen haben auch unterschiedliche Spannungen einen Einfluss auf den Coldbug: Wenn es einem gelingt, den CB-bedrohten Teil stärker zu beheizen, kann man insgesamt mehr Kühlleistung anlegen und so Bereiche, die für den herrschenden Takt sogar zu warm wurden, wieder stabilisieren.


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*



theLamer schrieb:


> Jeden Tag in der Uni? Du Streber
> Spaß, komm einfach mal mit dem Auto zu mir, dann benchen wir mal zusammen


 
Hört sich gut an  Was machen wir mal


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*



> Flüssiges Helium wird normalerweise an Privatpersonen gar nicht so verkauft.


 
Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher... wenn man das nötige Kleingeld hat wird man es schon bekommen

Der in unseren Breiten vermutlich verfügbarste Anbieder ist auch hier Linde Gas: Helium flüssig (He) | Linde Gas Deutschland

Es wird außerdem an einigen größeren Unis und anderen Forschungseinrichtungen sowie vermutlich auch in Krankenhäusern (zur Kühlung der supraleitenden Magnete von Kernspintomographen und Magnetresonanztomographen) hergestellt

Flüssiges Helium ist etwa 10-20 mal teurer als flüssiger Stickstoff (pro Liter; es gibt aber erhebliche Preisschwankungen und auch regionale Preisunterschiede je nach Verfügbarkeit, da es nicht einfach zu transportieren ist), zusätzlich verdampft es auch schneller wodurch man erheblich größere Mengen verbraucht was die Sache nochmal teurer macht; außerdem ist die Handhabung noch erheblich aufwendiger und es ist auch gefährlicher (vor allem, da es die Luft im Raum verdrängen kann und dann erstickend wirkt)


Auch flüssiges Helium ist noch nicht das Optimum: mit einer Mischung aus den Heliumisotopen He3 und He4 bei den richtigen Druckverhältnissen in supraflüssigem Zustand direkt auf dem DIE könnte es möglich sein einen CPU bis auf weniger als 1K herunterzukühlen; sinvoll ist das aber vermutlich nicht und die Kosten eines solchen Experiments wären locker sechsstellig... aber vielleicht könnte man endlich einen Coldbug beim Phenom II/ Bulldozer aufdecken?


----------



## der8auer (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Klar Linde bietet LHe auf der Homepage an aber als Privatperson ohne Schulung im Umgang mit tiefkalt verflüssigten Gasen wirst du es da recht schwer haben bzw. man wird es dir nicht verkaufen. Ich hatte vor etwa einem Jahr mal Herrn Broser (BROSER GmbH - Ihr Stickstoff Experte) zum Thema LHe gefragt und das sind die Infos die er mir gegeben hat.


----------



## Arn (7. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Mit He3/He4 ist das überschweres Helium ?
Ideal wäre natürlich nen rechenkern aus platin wegen der Leitung statt Silizium 
dann würde das mit der Lichtgeschwindigkeit locker hin hauen aber da wären wir wahrscheinlich auch im 7 stelligen bereich ^^


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2011)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*



> Klar Linde bietet LHe auf der Homepage an aber als Privatperson ohne Schulung im Umgang mit tiefkalt verflüssigten Gasen wirst du es da recht schwer haben bzw. man wird es dir nicht verkaufen.


 
Okay, das hab ich nicht gewusst; fragt sich, wo man eine entsprechende Schulung machen kann



> Mit He3/He4 ist das überschweres Helium ?


 
Es gibt in der Natur zwei stabile Heliumisotope: Helium 3 mit zwei Protonen und einem Neutron und Helium 4 mit zwei Protonen und zwei Neutronen (weiters gibt es noch das extrem kurzlebige Helium 5, dass bei Kernfusionsprozessen entstehen kann aber innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen durch Abgabe eines Neutrons zu Helium 4 zerfällt)

Mehr als 99,999% des Heliums auf der Erde sind Helium 4, Helium 3 ist sehr selten (wobei Helium auf der Erde auch so schon sehr selten ist); man könnte Helium 4 daher als "normales", Helium 3 als "leichtes" und gegebenenfalls Helium 5 als "schweres" Helium bezeichnen


Helium 3 hat einige interressante physikalische Eigenschaften, die es von normalem Helium 4 unterscheiden:

-es ist 25% leichter bzw. weniger dicht; dies Eigenschaft könnte etwa bei der Verwendung als Ballongas interressant sein, es ist für diese Anwendung aber viel zu teuer und selten

-Seine Kritische Temperatur liegt bei 3,32K, die von normalem He4 liegt bei 5,2K

-Sein Lamdapunkt (1 Bar), an dem es in supraflüssigen Zustand übergeht liegt bei nur ~0,0025K, der von He 4 liegt bei 2,2K

-Sein Siedepunkt (1Bar) liegt bei 3,4K, der von normalem Helium 4 bei 4,21K

-Eine Mischung von Supraflüssigem Helium 4 und Helium 3 befindet sich in einem höheren Energiezustand als reines, supraflüssiges Helium 4; durch auftrennen dieser Mischung kühlt sie ab, so kann man beliebig nahe an den absoluten Nullpunkt herankommen; bei Normaldruck gefrieren sowohl Helium 3 als auch Helium 4 übrigens nie

Daher eignet sich Helium 3 teils noch besser als Helium 4 als Kühlmittel bzw. wird für extreme Kühlverfahren eingesetzt; die wichtigsten Anwedungen derartiger, extrem aufwendiger Kühlverfahren finden sich freilich in der Experimentalphysik/Tieftemperaturphysik, auch einige extrem empfindliche astronomische Infrarotsensoren werden mit Helium 3 gekühlt

Desweiteren ist es auch ein möglicher Kernfusionsbrennstoff, bei der Kernreaktion entstehen keine radioaktiven Abfälle; allerdings müssten die nötigen Helium 3 Mengen im Weltraum abgebaut werden, Fusionsreaktoren sind auch noch Zukunftsmusik

Helium 3 ist allerdings so teuer, dass es wohl billiger wäre sich ein PC Gehäuse samt Kühlkörpern aus Gold anfertigen zu lassen als eine Benchsession damit abzuhalten; ich weiß auch nicht, wo man Helium 3 bekommt, wahrscheinlich wird es von den Forschungseinrichtungen, die damit arbeiten jeweils selbst hergestellt; dort wird auch, soweit möglich, penibel darauf geachtet es zu recyceln


----------



## domi5599 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Auch wenn das Thema schon alt ist aber trotzdem.

Flüssiges Helium erreicht sehr wohl den Nullpunkt bis auf 4K würde man He3 und He4 mischt würde man sogar unter einem Kelvin kommen. Das Problem ist dem Fall tatsächlich die irgendwann fehlende Leitfähigkeit, da Elektronen ihre Bewegung und damit Leitfähigkeit fast gänzlich einstellen. Selbst bei -269°C was ohne weitere Probleme mit He4 zu erreichen ist die Leitfähigkeit schon stark vermindert und wie einige Overclocker auch schon feststellten verabschieden sich Schnittstellen wie USB bei Temperaturen die wesentlich davon entfernt sind.

Helium an sich ist zwar selten in seiner natürlichen Form, aber garnicht schwer zu beschaffen nur alle Beschaffungswege sind sehr aufwendig und mit viel Energie verbunden.
Der einfachste Weg ist noch über Erdgas oder über Kernfusion.


Und ja Helium ist lebensgefährlich da wir uns mit gut 60-70°C mehr negativer Temperatur befassen und diese kann die lustigsten Dinge mit deiner Haut anstellen.

Ganz davon abgesehen hat Helium am Siedepunkt erstaunliche Eigenschaften.


----------



## chaotium (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Wir als Privatpersonen brauchen uns über solche Dinge gar keine Gedanken machen. Denn all diese Stoffe sind Gefahrstoffe. Und die bekommt man nur wenn man Schulungen vorweisen kann.
Ich habe durch meine Firma eine jährliche Unterweisung/ Schulung im Umgang mit Gefahrstoffen, dazu kommen noch die Schulungen der Kunden, da jeder Kunde andere Gefahrstoffe nutzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Flüssiges Helium wird normalerweise an Privatpersonen gar nicht so verkauft. Die Behälter sind extrem teuer wegen des Ultrahochvakuums und werden dementsprechend auch nicht einfach so verliehen. .


Und sollten auch nicht einfach so "verspielt" werden. Helium ist sehr knapp und für physikalische Versuche z.B. im Cern ohne Möglichkeit der Substitution. Wir sollten mit den geringen Heliumvorräten sorgsam umgehen. Wer es technisch nutzt, achtet heute im hohen Maße auf Recycling.
_
"...Im Teilchenbeschleuniger LHC am Forschungszentrum CERN würde ohne die  heliumgekühlten Magneten im Ring kein Teilchen auf seiner Spur bleiben.  Und auch in der Mikrochip-Fabrikation, in verschiedenen Lasern und bei  der Gaschromatografie wird Helium benötigt...."_
scinexx | Wie lange reicht das Helium noch?: Hinweise auf zuvor unbekannte Reserven könnten Knappheit mildern - vielleicht


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. November 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium WOHER?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer es technisch nutzt, achtet heute im hohen Maße auf Recycling.



Meinst du damit dann auch beim Schweißen?


----------



## Plasmadampfer (2. November 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Solange die Penner kein waffenfähiges Plutonium herstellen in den Ultra High Speed Zentrifugen. Uran 238 ist der handelsübliche Kernbrennstoff.

Bildgebende Verfahren, Magnetresonanzpornografie against Lippenpiercing.  Kernspin Technologie. Womit werden die Permament Elektromagneten gekühlt und was sind Erregerspulen ?

Wenn jemand in die Röhre geht, kann die Person den Röntgenpass voll wechschmeissen. Im Computertomographen saust eine Drehanodenröhre um einen rum und die macht Sektorialshots in 420.000 Volt, die dann zu einem 3D Bild verrechnet werden.

Kernpsin ist anders, aber mit Helium werden die supraleitenden Spulen (Magneten) nicht gekühlt.


----------



## keinnick (2. November 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Viel wichtiger ist doch: Was willst Du mit Deinem Post überhaupt sagen?


----------



## chaotium (2. November 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Dachte ich auch gerade, und nach meinen wissen kann man Plutonium nur durch KKWs erschaffen.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (2. November 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Also Uran hieft man von 235 auf 238 an. Die Kernladungszahl von waffenfähigem Plutonium ist doch....Alzheimer.

Die Isotoperei. Der Erde ist das scheiss egal wegen der molekularen Massen. Nimmste Steinkohle ausm Flötz sacken Siedlungen irgendwann ab. Sodom und Gommorah war richtig krass, ohne Erderwärmung und Fukushima und Tschernobyl.

Man könnte durch mehr ****** in manchen Regionen auch auf die Idee kommen, den Planeten auszuwuchten - 20 Kinder.


Wegen TEs Problem. Man kann Gase bei Linde bestellen. Die bauen einem auch Silos dahin, die so hoch sind wie ein halbes Hochhaus.


Ob die für einen Computer liefern, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es gibt doch aber unzählige kleinere Lieferanten und Helium bringts nicht so, weil, Stickstoff kälter ist als ds scheiss Helium. Kohlenmonoxid kann man auch bestellen, wenn Du einen Lieferanten findest für Kohlenmonoxid CO, sach mir Bescheid.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. November 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Der Thread ist von 2011!

Das Problem, wenn es eins war ist bestimmt keins mehr!


----------



## der8ecker (3. November 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Helium ist bald unmöglich... Stickstoff bekommst du bei einem Gashändler oder Kühlmittelexperten..

MFG der8ecker


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*



der8ecker schrieb:


> Helium ist bald unmöglich...


Wo konntest Du flüssiges Helium einkaufen? Wir hatten für Supraleitungsversuche schon vor 10 Jahren Hürden zu meistern. Vor 15 Jahren war es noch bei Linde sehr einfach zu kaufen.

Und wie nutzt Du es? Kann man wirklich CPU auf - 200°C herunterkühlen und sie funktionieren, oder machst Du es kontinuierlich mit steigender Last und langsam steigender Kühlleistung?


----------



## endlich (3. November 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*

Also Industriegase Hersteller wie Linde und Air Liquide boten mir zumindestens bereits LN2. Helium war sehr teuer 2006 rum.


----------



## theodizee (19. November 2018)

*AW: Kühlen mit Stickstoff / Helium woher?*



Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Also Uran hieft man von 235 auf 238 an. Die Kernladungszahl von waffenfähigem Plutonium ist doch....Alzheimer. [...]



Großer Quark, man will Uran-235 für die Bombe und man bekommt in der Natur fast nur Uran-238. Das wird auch nicht "gehieft" oder so, das wird durch die Massenunterschiede in Zentrifugen getrennt.


----------

